# Parking a motorhome in Milan



## OliandHelen (Jul 9, 2011)

Help please....
We are staying in Milan for 1 week in August at an apartment in the south of he city, before travelling to lakes in the motorhome. We need somewhere to park our motorhome for 6 days cheaply and safely... any suggestions very welcome!

Thanks
Oli and Helen


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Remember that wherever it is parked your insurance will not cover it if you leave it unattended for more than about 48 hours (some companies say 12 hours) when overseas, we checked through all this when we had ours in Italy for a few months.
If you are stuck - one option that comes to mind is to leave it at one of the off-site airport car parks then get the courtesy bus from there back to the airport and then link bus into Milan. A bit convoluted but workable if you don't find something else. I think we were quoted about 40 euros for a week off site parking for a MH at Malpensa airport

Chris


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Milano*

 Ciao, the Citta' di Milano campsite; near the Acquapark, just off the start of the Tangenziale Ovest; has a motorhome storage area. Worth trying : 0248200134

Near the south of the city, the airport is Linate - nearby there is an exhibition area called Novegro; maybe some parking there?

saluti,
eddied


----------



## OliandHelen (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks very much - will double check our insurance documents!! and start ringing around.

cheers
Oli and Helen


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Interesting.

We parked up at the airport at Trapani, Sicily for 10 days - just in the long-stay carpark - last January, and flew to the Uk and back.

Would there have been better options I wonder?

We were expecting to leave the mh on a campsite but they were pretty well all closed, and it was an early morning flight, so very convenient to be on the spot.
We did feel a bit conspicuous though, one mh amongst all the cars.

Might do the same from somewhere in Turkey next year . . .

Helen


----------

